# Cortebert



## stevie20 (May 3, 2010)

Would appreciate any info. on a "pocket watch" I have. It is made by Cortebert, with Cortebert Envoy marked on a silver face. Gold case, 42mm diameter and 8mm thick. No sub dial or second hand.

In fact it looks like a large very thin watch.I can find no info. anywhere on the net. Any ideas anyone.?

Thanks in advance.


----------

